
Zuckerberg apologises to European Parliament for 'harm' - benevol
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-44210800
======
sctb
We've moved most comments to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17127930](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17127930).

------
marricks
Hope that apology isn’t taken at face value and they get hit with more
regulations along with punishment.

~~~
onetimemanytime
Almost certain it is not. EU is way more consumer friendly then USA _and_ FB
is an American company.

~~~
walshemj
Its also toothless and has no powers to speak off.

The HOC and HOL can do you for contempt if your really piss them off and if
the HOC select committee say Mr Zukerberg is not a fit and proper person that
would have major consequences - see how even Rupert Murdoch went before them.

------
pit2
A tad too late to be sorry, Mark.

